# Montreal Herf???



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm going to be in Montreal July 9th - 12th

If anyone is available to get together let me know, I'll be staying downtown, and know a nice smoking lounge on Peel street called Alexandre's


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

:smoke2:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

:tpd::tpd:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry Craig don't think I can meet you next week got a lot of things to do and some prep for my big trip in 2 weeks. But you should try the Stogies, never been there but heard it's a pretty good place and you can bring your own cigars!
STOGIES CIGAR LOUNGE
If I got some time I will pm you so check your puff account at some point!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

vink said:


> Sorry Craig don't think I can meet you next week got a lot of things to do and some prep for my big trip in 2 weeks. But you should try the Stogies, never been there but heard it's a pretty good place and you can bring your own cigars!
> STOGIES CIGAR LOUNGE
> If I got some time I will pm you so check your puff account at some point!


Sounds good thanks


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Bump for the weekend crew


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Just hanging in the hotel in Montreal watching the Home Run Derby, if anyone in Montreal is available this week, PM me and we'll hook-up for a smoke and drink.


----------

